# Dealing with flaking paint....help!!!!



## Zeebo (Jul 4, 2005)

Hi guys...I need some suggestions. I have a client who has 2 skylights in a bathroom and she needs the walls / ceilings surrounding the skylights to be painted. The only problem is that the ceiling that feeds up (drywall that is flared out from top of skylight to start of ceiling) to the skylights is flaking really really bad. I have not seen something like this before (probably because I am a newbie with just over a years experience. ). I was hoping to post some pictures but I am still trying to figure that one out. But imaging 1 square foot of wall with the the majority of it flaking...just like fish gills...this is how bad this ceiling is. The area was painted about 5 years ago. There is a ceiling exhaust for steam. It also seems to me that the previous painter did not use primer (as the paint flakes expose bare drywall). No primer and humidity appears to be the problem. 

Quite honestly I suggested to the owner that she replace the drywall and start over as I will need probably 3 - 4 hours of scraping, patching and skimming per skylight. She declined and wants me to paint it the best I can..she is not looking for perfection.

I can probably remove about 30 - 40% of the existing paint by scraping off the flakes. I would then follow with a primer such as Peel Stop from zinsser (designed to reduce flaking as it is a binder primer) and then a skim coat of drywall compound and then primer / paint once again with Perma white mold and mildew paint (also made by Zinsser...very stinky). 

These people are not looking for perfection...only to make the ceiling presentable. 

My quote / contract will include a waiver that I will not be held responsible for future peeling paint...and that I recommended new drywall. 

Please provide your suggestions on how to paint this disaster...and / or dealing with flaking paint??

1) Scrape?
2) Skim coat uneven areas?
3) Primer with speciality primer?
4) Paint with speciality humidity / mold paint?

Help:help: 

Zeebo


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

Scrape, prime, skim coat, prime, paint. The zinsser's primer is a good way to go...


----------



## Zeebo (Jul 4, 2005)

Thanks AA. Have you ever used the Peel Stop product??? What's it like?. And do you suggest priming before putting on the skim coat or vice versa??

Also...what's the chance of this thing flaking again after doing all the right steps????

Zeebo


----------



## Exroadog (Feb 11, 2005)

The Peel Stop is good stuff. And Gardz even better. I have used Gardz to consolidate old calcimine ceilings. Excellent. Never thought a waterbase could do it but it does. Scrape, skim, peel stop (all the surrounding area), prime and paint.....IMO! Shouldnt flake again.


----------



## Zeebo (Jul 4, 2005)

thanks


----------



## Exroadog (Feb 11, 2005)

Actually, better scrape, then Peel Stop, skim, prime, paint. That way the PS will seal the problem before putting the skim on!


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

I second the motion to use Gardz. The stuff really does kick a$$. 
The paint is peeling due to poor or no original primer, and heat from the sunlight dries it out completely, with the latex paint losing its elasticity.

BTw, if you miss scraping anything loose, you'll find out when you start rolling.


----------



## chris n (Oct 14, 2003)

BTw, if you miss scraping anything loose, you'll find out when you start rolling.

Boy,ain't that the truth!


----------



## prolinefinishes (Nov 20, 2005)

Same goes for a good prime coat or 2.
I just did a new home where the basement windows flared out away form the wall alot. like a 2 foot inset between the wall and the window. One of the guys ran through and used the wall paint to prime this freshley skimmed and sanded inset. On the finish coat it all came off on his nice new purdy nap. 
He had fun re-skimming it.
That'll learn 'em!


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

Zeebo said:


> Thanks AA. Have you ever used the Peel Stop product??? What's it like?. And do you suggest priming before putting on the skim coat or vice versa??
> 
> Also...what's the chance of this thing flaking again after doing all the right steps????
> 
> Zeebo


The product I've used the most of seems to be the 1-2-3...it's good at stopping peeling as well. I'm sure the peel-stop will be awesome.


----------

